# How would you go about this job?



## Loman (12 mo ago)

Had building owner contact me to reroof this huge 120000sqft warehouse. They already bought all the material. Im considering bidding the job. Roof is a structural metal panel roof system. Never done a reroof on such a large structure. How would you go about this?


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

Depends are you replacing the metal with the same type of metal? if so just do sections at a time. If there is butyl tape on the laps of the existing metal you are going to have a hard time. Also from the picture it looks like the roof is composed of peaks and valleys but I can't tell. All I know is that metal doesn't fair to well on low pitch so as long as it has a pitch.


----------



## Loman (12 mo ago)

RooferE said:


> Depends are you replacing the metal with the same type of metal? if so just do sections at a time. If there is butyl tape on the laps of the existing metal you are going to have a hard time. Also from the picture it looks like the roof is composed of peaks and valleys but I can't tell. All I know is that metal doesn't fair to well on low pitch so as long as it has a pitch.


Yea same metal. No valleys though. What worries me is protecting the interior while work is going on and ensuring if rain comes while working that we secure everything properly. Its a 4/12.


----------

